# Nebraska Final Day 2006 Murderer's Row



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Sunday was a day of all day's. Not only was it the last day of the season but it was the first time that I had been apart of a 16 man killing crew over 347 quality bigfoot, Avery, and Hardcore decoys. All floaters and fullbodies with a couple shells thrown in.

Blinds were set out in the grass and were hidden perfect. I was pretty amazed at that.

For a shoot like this I had no choice. I HAD TO FILM!

It was awesome. All of us sweet talking in those flocks and then the hammer would drop and they would get the 15 gun salute! I can say that we killed every bird that decoyed. It was a riot.

At noon we had 9 hot pizzas delivered to us from the local pizza place. That was awesome. Especially since we were all killing pizzas the birds decided to just glide right in and by the time we had got our guns they were gone.

Josh's son Mini was kicking the poo out of Brett all day and the entertainment was furious! :-*

Got to meet alot of great people I had never met before and some good ol freinds from hunts past.

Best part was the final 16 gun salute at sundown where we all unloaded the guns. Wow was that something crazy. Sounded like 4th of July.

Now bring on the snow geese!

I dont remember the final tally of birds. In the pics of us with the birds we are missing a couple guys who took home birds with them.



















Dont fly down Murderer's Row. 









Mini Josh draggin back the wreckage









Those birds do get heavy 





































THE CREW

Thanks Josh for a great time.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Great pictures. Good to hear someone is still killin 'em!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Ty, I got in on some of that Nebraska honker hunting myself Fri-Sunday. Man, what an area to hunt....and you can't beat the temps down there either!

:thumb:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is one of the best looking Canada spreads I have ever seen. The two snows ad a nice touch and really add some flash to your spread. :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Cool pics, I wish I was still out!


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

that looked fun wish i could still be doing it nice spread too


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

amazing spread!!!!! But dont mind my asking why is there two loner snows in there?

Nice pics man look like fun!


----------



## Keith S. (Aug 8, 2003)

There were actually 5 or 6 snows in the spread. Not too uncommon to have a few snows get lost and hang out with canadas.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

We even see lost snow geese hangin with Honkers here in Utah.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

We also saw flocks of snows that had lost canada's with them....remember that when the spring snow season starts!! 8)


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Thats a mean lookin spread, those land/water setups look sooooooo good.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

sweet! nice pics and looks like a good hunt...................  wish i could still hunt em' here in canada


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

looks like a great time fellas! I talked to duster while he was in nebraska and i thought i was jealous then!......NOW i am officially jealous! :beer:


----------

